# تعلم كل شىء عن المؤقت 555



## KINGMIDO (22 فبراير 2009)

هذا الموضوع يخص كل المنضمين لمجال الالكترونيات 
وأرجو من الله سبحانة وتعالا ان يجعلة من ميزان حسناتنا وأجو الدعاء لى بالصلاح والتقوى
http://rapidshare.com/files/201325678/Lektion19.rar.html


----------



## محمودذكى (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صهيب يحيى (11 مارس 2009)

انت مشكوركمان علي جهدك هزا:56:


----------



## computer engg (14 مارس 2009)

thanks alOoOot
I was looking 4 this


----------



## mnci (14 مارس 2009)

وهدية لكم تغطية موقع كارس نو لوجى للموضوع بالعديد من الروابط والملفات
Digital Circuits 555 Timer
555 Timer layout and build project


----------



## احمد هاشم666 (17 مارس 2009)

*مشكور اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------

